# Bild um seine Achse rotieren lassen ?



## Cenetix (23. August 2005)

Hi,

ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit, ein Bild um seine Achse drehen zu lassen.

Ich arbeite gerade in Photoshop => Image Ready.

Ich habe mein Animations-Frage dubliziert und im zweiten dann über Bearbeiten->transformieren->drehen das bild um 360* gedreht.

Danach hab ich den Verlauf über "Dazwischen herstellen" versucht zu erstellen. Jedoch funtzt das ganze nicht.

BEi einer translation(Verschiebung) funktioniert alles wunderbar. .. 

Was mach ich Falsch ?
Achja, ist es möglich auch mehr als 100 Frames dazuwischen einzufügen ?

Wäre sehr dankebar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Mfg


----------



## C4T (23. August 2005)

Also bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar.
Du hast vielleicht für das 2te Bild die 2te Ebene nicht eingeblendet und somit Bild 1 nochmal zu deiner Animationspalette hinzugefügt.

Zur 2ten Frage kann ich dir nur sagen ... auch wenn es gehen sollte (weiss nicht obs über 100 Bilder geht) wäre es wohl nicht wirklich ratsam es so zu machen.
Oder willst du den Besuchern deiner Webseite wirklich zumuten, eine 20MB GIF Animation zu laden ?
Hier würde ich lieber auf Flash zurückgreifen.
So eine simple Drehanimation bekommst du mit Flash schnell hin, und die Datei wird nicht wirklich gross.


----------



## Cenetix (23. August 2005)

Hi,

jo werd es wahrsheinlich dann mit flahs machen.


Also wenn ich das Bild drehe, dreht sich das erste auch mit, das ist richtig. Wie kann ich das unterbinden ?


----------

